# Arson's Easter Pic (13 wks) Heavy!



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Arson learning the flirt pole and the ball...
*
Hmm...Gee I wonder if he's gonna like it?!*

Really wish this one came out more in focus 












































































































*Now lets see what he thinks of the ball...*













































*BY GEORGE I THINK HE LIKES IT!!*


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

good lookin pup he looks so much like my boy Red did when he was pup its not even funny.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He looks so happy with the flirt pole and the ball! Those action shots are absolutely stunning! If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera are you using? I'm looking for a good quality, inexpensive digital. I've got a Pentax 35mm that goes to 120mm zoom, and it takes some great shots, but I need a digital for my photography course! Thanks for sharing pix with us.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

d*mn thats a great lookin pup! i cant believe how fast he is growing! does he still have puppy breath?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> He looks so happy with the flirt pole and the ball! Those action shots are absolutely stunning! If you don't mind me asking, what kind of camera are you using? I'm looking for a good quality, inexpensive digital. I've got a Pentax 35mm that goes to 120mm zoom, and it takes some great shots, but I need a digital for my photography course! Thanks for sharing pix with us.


Thank you! I just use a Nikon D40x it is a great camera for a great price.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

omg he's gettin big quick. Nice pics he looks great


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Arson is looking good!!! Awesome pictures! 

What camera are you using?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

CraziNate said:


> Arson is looking good!!! Awesome pictures!
> 
> What camera are you using?


I use a Nikon D40x those pictures were all taken with a 55-200mm lens with UV filter


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sydney said:


> I use a Nikon D40x those pictures were all taken with a 55-200mm lens with UV filter


Same set-up I have but I have the D3000. I'm about to order a grip for mine and would love to get some new lenses


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I think I have a new fav on here. My gosh Arson is just....WOW.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

So that kind of flirting won't hurt the puppy?


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

omg he is gonna be so amazing.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> So that kind of flirting won't hurt the puppy?


Flirt poles are fine for puppies as long as you are not having them jump to much or to high and and not over working them with it.

Great pics! He is turning into a gorgeous boy


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> So that kind of flirting won't hurt the puppy?


No he never really gets off the ground, so there is not hard impact landing, and he really isn't over exerting himself in anyway...at that age its more like dangling a piece of rawhide in front of him, or dragging it across the ground to get him interested in chasing it. The idea at his age is just to get him interested so he "wins" more often then not, and you wanna quit before he does (keeps him wanting more)


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh okay. Thanks Sydney and American_Pit13


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

His ears turned out great. Great looking dog.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

He's so gorgeous.
His ears look awesome too!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

What a great set of photos of a very handsome guy! Nice job Syd!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

looks like he had fun


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

amazing pics, you take great photos. i see youve worked out all those little options on your camera and know how to work it well now.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Haha yeah I'm working on it...I still think the camera does most of the work. I don't really "know" what I'm doing...I just take a million shots and hope some come out!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

nice pics!! arson looks great, and seems to really enjoy both the ball and the pole!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics. He's precious.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Can I have him? Prety please wit sugars any everything on top.....lol! He is looking real good. Love the intense look on his face.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah, he's real intense! Nice pup!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

MetalGirl30 said:


> Can I have him? Prety please wit sugars any everything on top.....lol! He is looking real good. Love the intense look on his face.


LOL! yeah next time he is a little  he can be your dog, K?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics as always from your dogs!He is getting so big already!


----------

